# Wetterstation mit RS485 Schnittstelle



## charly007 (20 April 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Ich brauche für unseren Wintergarten eine Steuerung für die Beschattung und Belüftung. Ich bin nun am überlegen ob ich eine fertige Steuerung oder eine SPS-Steuerung verwenden soll.
Für die Wetterinfos (Wind, Sonne, Regen) habe ich von der Fa. Elsner eine Wetterstation gefunden die eine RS485 Schnittstelle hat.

Wie aufwendig ist es so eine Schnittstelle in das Programm zu integrieren? Als SPS würde ich eine Mitsubishi bevorzugen.

Gruß
Charly


----------



## MSB (20 April 2006)

Also das einbinden einer Seriellen Schnittstelle,
sollte grundsätzlich kein Problem darstellen.
Der Aufwand der nötig ist, hängt in erster Linie vom Aufbau
des Protokolls ab, das kann man also nicht pauschal sagen.

Ich hoffe du sprichst bei Mitsubishi ab FX1N aufwärts?!

Mfg


----------



## charly007 (20 April 2006)

Hallo MSB,

Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung!

Ja ich habe an eine FX2 oder Fx3 gedacht.
Im Datenblatt ist folgendes Protokol


*Übertragungsprotokoll*
Alle verwendeten Zeichen bzw. Zahlen beruhen auf der ASCII-Norm, d. h. dass jeder
Messwert, der intern als Integer oder Float-Wert verarbeitet wird, immer in seine
einzelnen Zeichen im ASCII-Format zerlegt und übertragen wird. Diese müssen dann
vom Empfänger im umgekehrten Prozess wieder zusammengesetzt werden.
Übertragungsrate: 19200 Baud
Datenbits: 8
Stoppbit: 1
Parität: keine
Die Prüfsumme wird durch Addition aller empfangenen Bytes bis Byte 35 vom Empfänger
mitgerechnet und dann mit der von der P02 übertragenen Prüfsumme verglichen.
Einheiten: Temperaturen in Grad Celsius
Sonne in Kilolux
Tageslicht in Lux
Wind in Meter/Sekunde
Das DCF-Signal kann leicht gestört werden. Es ist möglich, dass für längere Zeit kein
Funkuhrempfang vorhanden ist. Benützen Sie daher die ausgegebene Uhrzeit nur zur
Synchronisation einer parallel in Ihrem System laufenden Uhr. Hierzu sollte die
Sekunde 0 benutzt werden.
Wetterstation P02-RS485 | Stand 26.01.2006 | Techn. Änderungen vorbehalten 3
Byte-
Nr.
char Bezeichnung
1 W Wetterdaten Start
2 AT: Vorzeichen Aussentemperatur Vorzeichen - / +
3 AT: 1. Zahl Aussentemperatur 1. Zahl (Zehner)
4 AT: 2. Zahl Aussentemperatur 2. Zahl (Einer)
5 AT: Punkt Aussentemperatur Punkt
6 AT: 3. Zahl Aussentemperatur 3. Zahl (Zehntel)
7 SoS: 1.Zahl Sonne Süd 1. Zahl (Zehner)
8 SoS: 2.Zahl Sonne Süd 2. Zahl (Einer)
9 SoW: 1. Zahl Sonne West 1. Zahl (Zehner)
10 SoW: 2. Zahl Sonne West 2. Zahl (Einer)
11 SoO: 1.Zahl Sonne Ost 1. Zahl (Zehner)
12 SoO: 2. Zahl Sonne Ost 2. Zahl (Einer)
13 Dämmerung Dämmerung: J = Ja; N = Nein
14 Tageslicht 0-999Lx Tageslicht (1. Zahl Hunderter)
15 Tageslicht 0-999Lx Tageslicht (2. Zahl Zehner)
16 Tageslicht 0-999Lx Tageslicht (3. Zahl Einer)
17 Wind: 1.Zahl Wind 1. Zahl (Zehner)
18 Wind: 2. Zahl Wind 2. Zahl (Einer)
19 Wind: Punkt Wind Punkt
20 Wind: 3.Zahl Wind 3. Zahl (Zehntel)
21 Regen Regen: J = Ja; N = Nein
22 Wochentag: 1-7 Wochentag:1 = Mo, 7 = So
23 Datum: Tag 1. Zahl Datum: Tag 1. Zahl (Zehner)
24 Datum: Tag 2. Zahl Datum: Tag 2. Zahl (Einer)
25 Datum:Monat1.Zahl Datum: Monat 1. Zahl (Zehner)
26 Datum:Monat2.Zahl Datum: Monat 2. Zahl (Einer)
27 Datum: Jahr 1.Zahl Datum: Jahr 1. Zahl (Zehner)
28 Datum: Jahr 2.Zahl Datum: Jahr 2. Zahl (Einer)
29 Uhrzeit: Std. 1.Zahl Uhrzeit: Std. 1. Zahl (Zehner)
30 Uhrzeit: Std. 2.Zahl Uhrzeit: Std. 2. Zahl (Einer)
31 Uhrzeit: Min.1.Zahl Uhrzeit: Min. 1. Zahl (Zehner)
32 Uhrzeit: Min.2.Zahl Uhrzeit: Min. 2. Zahl (Einer)
33 Uhrzeit: Sec. 1.Zahl Uhrzeit: Sec. 1. Zahl (Zehner)
34 Uhrzeit: Sec. 2.Zahl Uhrzeit: Sec. 2. Zahl (Einer)
35 Sommerzeit J = Sommerzeit N = Winterzeit ? = nicht definiert
36 Prüfsumme: 1.Zahl Prüfsumme 1. Zahl (Einer)
37 Prüfsumme: 2.Zahl Prüfsumme 2. Zahl (Zehner)
38 Prüfsumme: 3.Zahl Prüfsumme 3. Zahl (Hunderter)
39 Prüfsumme: 4.Zahl Prüfsumme 4. Zahl (Tausender)
40 Endekennung Endekennung 0x03


Läßt sich dieser Sensor einbinden?

Gruß Charly


----------



## MSB (21 April 2006)

Also laut dieser Beschreibung würde ich sagen ja,
das einzige was hieraus jetzt nich hervorgeht wie sich die
Prüfsumme errechnet.
Der Rest sollte überhaupt kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (21 April 2006)

Hallo,

Naja, es fragt sich, für wen es kein Problem darstellt. Ich denke, um die Daten aus dem ASCII-Telegramm in brauchbare Datenformate zu wandeln, und übersichtlich abzulegen, erfordert es schon ein wenig Erfahrung. Für einen gestandenen Programmierer ist es sicherlich kein Problem, ein Einsteiger sollte dafür jedoch schon mal etwas mehr Zeit vorsehen. So ganz trivial ist das nicht.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## charly007 (23 April 2006)

Hallo zusammen

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldungen!

Gruß

Charly


----------

